
Show HN: Maracanda – halal classifieds for Muslims - rqm
I made classified ad network (Android app and website) for Muslims. The purpose is to let Muslims primarily from western countries to buy and sell halal products, find and post halal services, jobs and other ads. I think that this project might be useful to Muslim minorities having difficulties to find&#x2F;sell halal products&#x2F;services.
Whole foods, jobs, restaurants, services, products, tutoring, education, mosques, clothing, books, and ads of other types can be posted to the network.<p>Website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;maracanda.net" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;maracanda.net</a>
Android app: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.maracanda.catalog" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.maracanda....</a>
======
armanke13
good initiative..

